# Freddy's back..again...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Original 'Nightmare' To Return To Theaters -- For Two Days

In advance of its release on DVD, Wes Craven's original Freddy Krueger horror flick A Nightmare on Elm Street will be shown in 124 theaters across the country for two days only, Sept. 20 and 21, New Line announced Wednesday. In addition to the digitally remastered film, the theaters will be showing a reel of "Freddy's Best Kills," from seven Krueger sequels -- a reel, said New Line studios, "that can be seen only in theaters during this special event." Tickets are being sold online by www.BigScreenBoxOffice.com for $10.00.

Uhh, is it just me, or isn't Nightmare ALREADY OUT ON DVD?!?!?:googly:


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I will be there...front row


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, it's out. Been out. I own the damn thing...so do millions of others world wide.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you sure you don't have an old press release, Raxl?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No, no,it's new news.


----------

